# Instinctual Variant Questionnaire Rough Draft (thoughts welcome)



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

score each question from 0-5
0 = not me ever
5 = YES! that's totally me!
add up your scores for each variant and put them all over 50

Social 
1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something large than myself
2) I am aware of the societal impact a decision will have (culturally, tangibly and on an interpersonal level) 
3) contributing to the community is important to me
4) being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me
5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society
6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of
*7) the groups I identify with (or lack there of) are a major part of my identity (whether they're mainstream. counter culture, rich elite or societal outcasts)*
8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance (the more related to any of the groups I associate with the better)
*9) at my worst I am either strongly conformist (developing an "us vs them" mentality) or vehemently ant-society/counter culture; at my best, my relationships with my peers because ones of healthy interdependence. I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted. *
10) "no man is an island"

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is
3) I am very health conscious
4) *financial/career, physical and/or romantic security* are very important to me
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 
*8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends

Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility
7) I have strong impulses (particularly when relating to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not

thoughts for improvement welcome welcome 
@Boss
@Spades
@Paradigm
@kaleidoscope 
@Grau the Great
and anyone who feels they have something to contribute

PS: my score at the moment is 
Social: 5/50 (10%)
Self Preservation: 40/50 (80%)
Sexual: 42/50 (84%)

*Edits in bold*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm currently attempting to 
- avoid making So doms all look like conformist sheeple reminiscent of high school cliques
- avoid questions saying virtually the same thing
- make the variants as independent of core type as possible (this is difficult however, as lots of the external traits and tendencies can overlap considerably with variants, namely Social with 2, 3w2 and 6w7, Self Preservation with 5, 6w5 and 8 and Sexual with 4, 7 and 8w7) 
- capture the more crazed, excessive nature of Sx rather than just saying "I care a lot about relationships and am good one on one, so I'm Sx first" 
- not make one variant seem significantly more desirable than the others

also, let's invite @Dark Romantic, @BroNerd and @SharkT00th to the party


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

- Social: 11/50

- Self-pres: 27/50

- Sexual: 47/50

I particularly like the sexual section, I found myself nodding vigorously to all the items there, except maybe the "feeling old when I'm not in a relationship" part. I don't know about other sexuals, but when I'm not pursuing a passion, everything is so bland and meaningless. I get restless, frustrated, and bored. I *need *something to immerse myself in, to consume me.

I think this is a good idea, by the way. Perhaps the social section could be tweaked to appeal to types who inherently feel separate from everyone else such as 4s, 5s and 8s - I don't mind doing that. I'll be back later with more comments.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Very good thread SOM. I'll work on this more, and be back in a day or so.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

SOC: 45/50 (LOL)
SPR: 12/50
SEX: 28/50

Nice. It's accurate as far as I can tell. (And look what a skewed personality I have.)


* *




5
5
4
4
5
4
4
4
5
5





* *




2
3
0
0
0
1
2
1
3
0





* *




5
5
3
4
2
0
2
0
3
4


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

SX: 43/50 SO: 23/50 SP: 17/50 

Quiet accurate I am an Sx/So variant. I found the Sx questionare to be amazing, the SP one is quiet accurate. I'd improve the SO one by removing Question 3 and adding "I seek to make social connections in all places, even when I'm visiting a new place".


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

So: 40/50
Sx: 36/50
Sp: 10/50 (lol, what a surprise)

Yeah, this is pretty well done, IMO. I guess there's always going to be a bit of difference coming from different types, but I actually think you did a good job coming up with neutral questions.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

This has a major potential for confirmation bias, but I'll give it a shot later today + suggestions.


Edit: Okay, I took it and got:

SO: 25
SP: 37
SX: 23

Suggestions:

SO: You focus a lot on groups, groups, groups. Many So-doms don't think they are society/group-oriented because they haven't found their particular niche(s) yet. They feel a great deal of pain being "separate"/left out. Also, SO is about friendship and companionship, which isn't only a group quality. So-doms want to find people with similar values/goals and form connections with them. Sometimes that leads to a group, sometimes not.

SP: You have quite a few typos in there, first off  Secondly, I find that Sp-doms don't have to focus on ALL of: security, safety, health, finance, future-planning, responsibility, time-management. They sometimes have 1 or 2 areas they are _especially_ focused on. Perhaps consider putting /'s in some of the questions, e.g. Financial/physical/career security is of paramount importance to me".

SX: This one I found most diverse and all over the place. I scored 0/1 on some and 4 on others. There seems to be a divide between passion towards a partner and passion towards activities. Overall, I think it does capture the idea better than "I love one-on-one conversations" or "I love being in love" or vague/universal things like that. I'd have to think about this a bit more.


Edit 2: I still consider myself Sp/Sx. Sp 7's are supposed to enjoy finding people with similar interests/goals too, without being part of a group. The thing that brought my SX score down is that I treat partners as companions/friends first and foremost. I don't feel empty without one, nor am I clingy. My SX comes out in my passion for my personal work and hobbies, which often overrides my career by a long-shot.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

social- 13/50
self pres- 28/50
sexual- 36/50

The self pres seems really fuddy-duddy to me. I'm editing it to how I perceive self pres within myself as a four, in *bold. *(as a sp/sx with admittedly high sexual.) @_Spades_, if anything, this runs counter to confirmation bias within me. I read the sexual and think, this is way more me than the self pres- which is typical. I think the sexual and social statements are pretty good, though. I actually expected to test higher in social than I did.

Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety, *but sometimes I choose to go against what is safe anyway.*
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice *the aesthetics of the place, where the bar is, and the optimal place to sit. Once I have that figured out, I look for who catches my eye.*
3) I am very health conscious, *but sometimes I choose to indulge myself and say to hell with my health.*
4) financial security is important to me, *but not as much as being true to myself.*
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly, *but that doesn't mean I'll necessarily do something about it right away.*
6) *I tend to oscillate between being totally cheap and not spending any money and saying to hell with it and spending money on things which give me pleasure or keep me healthy.*
7) predictability is *more* important to me *than I like to admit*. *I like excitement and novelty, but with an element of moderation.*
8) I think ahead a lot in my decision making, as sustainable living is important to me. *But that doesn't mean I won't act impulsively, anyway- provided it isn't anything too crazy.*
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire, *but sometimes I go against this awareness anyway.*
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends *(Yes, this is very true.)*


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Social
> 1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something large than myself
> 2) I am aware of the societal impact a decision will have (culturally, tangibly and on an interpersonal level)
> 3) contributing to the community is important to me
> ...


Hey, SOM, these questions are not bad. Maybe you can work into these that with some SO-types, when unhealthy, they can actually be anti-social and anti-group. That's the route that I went, rather than becoming clique-ish.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Spades said:


> SO: You focus a lot on groups, groups, groups. Many So-doms don't think they are society/group-oriented because they haven't found their particular niche(s) yet. They feel a great deal of pain being "separate"/left out. Also, SO is about friendship and companionship, which isn't only a group quality. So-doms want to find people with similar values/goals and form connections with them. Sometimes that leads to a group, sometimes not.
> 
> SP: You have quite a few typos in there, first off  Secondly, I find that Sp-doms don't have to focus on ALL of: security, safety, health, finance, future-planning, responsibility, time-management. They sometimes have 1 or 2 areas they are _especially_ focused on. Perhaps consider putting /'s in some of the questions, e.g. Financial/physical/career security is of paramount importance to me".
> 
> SX: This one I found most diverse and all over the place. I scored 0/1 on some and 4 on others. There seems to be a divide between passion towards a partner and passion towards activities. Overall, I think it does capture the idea better than "I love one-on-one conversations" or "I love being in love" or vague/universal things like that. I'd have to think about this a bit more.


Great suggestions. I kind of like the diversity of the sexual (although it was the most consistent for me, actually). I think it makes for a more accurate score, while I think the other two may be less accurate for the above reasons you mentioned.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Sx=40/50
So=38/50
Sp=38/50

Very interesting questionnaire. It confirms my suspicion that all of my instinctual functions are kind of equally developed in comparison to each other. Though I'm not sure I agree that I'm Sx first. I've been trying to figure out my stackings with @Boss for a few days now, and the anecdotal evidence seems to point to me being So/Sx/Sp. Which perhaps would explain my obsession with social issues? I don't know, I'm still trying to wrap my mind around these instinctual variant concepts


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Social
1. 1
2. 0
3. 1
4. 0
5. 3
6. 1
7. 2
8. 0
9. 1
10. 2

Self-pres
1. 2
2. 3
3. 2
4. 3
5. 4
6. 3
7. This question is worded strangely? What are you asking for exactly? Is it my personal preference for predictability, my personal preference for planning in advance (which I'd argue is different to predictability as I think predictability is more the ability of predicting recurrent events, as a 5, planning stuff in advance is pretty... hard to get away from due to the nature of avarice) or other people being unreliable? 
8. 2
9. This question is also weirdly phrased and seems unfinished. 
10. 3

Sexual
1. 4
2. 5
3. 5
4. 5
5. 5
6. 5
7. This question is unclear. What are you asking for exactly? Careful about what...? Jumping into impulsive relationships?
8. 5
9. 5
10. 5

Hm, a suggestion: maybe just make it into "Yes", "Maybe/Somewhat" and "No" as alternatives. Working with quantative surveys myself one should be careful with a few things including a middle alternative or many options to choose between as more options tend to leave more vague/less accurate answers because people think less about each answer they provide. 

As Spades pointed out, there's always a risk for confirmation bias but I think that's always an issue when a test is of a self-reportive nature such as this one.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

So-41
Sx-33
Sp-26


Interesting...These questions are indeed much more relatable to me than most of the quizzes I've taken. I've never scored so high on SP before. And this does confirm that I am So/sx rather than Sx/so. I really don't like the way most quizzes make So sound. This was my favorite question: 6) I am aware of not only
my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each
other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part
of

I recently read a post that I really related to. I forgot who posted is, but it was an So first person who said they kind of see their relationships and acquaintances like pieces on a chessboard that I like to keep an eye on, or something like that.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

As already stated, Social needs to be tweeked to be less about social participation and more about the needs behind that which can equally result in anti-social patterns.

Social 19/50
Self Preservation 20/50
Sexual 30/50


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

sx: 46
so: 29
sp: 7

lol. How am I even alive.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Spades said:


> SP: You have quite a few typos in there, first off  Secondly, I find that Sp-doms don't have to focus on ALL of: security, safety, health, finance, future-planning, responsibility, time-management. They sometimes have 1 or 2 areas they are _especially_ focused on. Perhaps consider putting /'s in some of the questions, e.g. Financial/physical/career security is of paramount importance to me".


I am sp/sx but I scored sx/sp on this. I still think I am Sp-dom. There were only two areas of self-preservation that I scored high on and that was question 1 and 10, physical safety and physical comfort. Those two areas are something that I have always been extremely focused on.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I think the questionnaire is a good idea... but question 9 in the self-pres section appears to be unfinished... also, I agree with @Spades, I either answered all or none for most of those questions.

Still, I can't resist a questionnaire, so I tried it out:

So:18
Sp: 36
Sx: 27 

Still, your idea seems to be working fairly well; I'm looking forward to seeing how it develops!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@sodden
yeah, Self Preservation 4s are truly a bizarre breed often blatantly counter-self pres and coming across like Sexual 7w8s 
PS: that said, I still think you're Sx/So =)


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

0 1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something large than myself
3 2) I am aware of the societal impact a decision will have (culturally, tangibly and on an interpersonal level)
3 3) contributing to the community is important to me
4 4) being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me
2 5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society
1 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of
0 7) the groups I identify with are a major part of my identity
2 8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance (the more related to any of the groups I associate with the better)
0 9) at my worst I am clique-ish and have an "us vs them" mentality; at my best I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted
3 10) "no man is an island"

total: 18/50

Self Preservation
2 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety
0 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is
1 3) I am very health conscious
2 4) financial security is of paramount importance to me
3 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly
3 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money
1 7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the betterme when I gave them advice, they would make a lot less stupid, impulsive mistakes that get them in binds
3 8) I think ahead a lot in my decision making, a sustainable living is important to me
2 9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to
1 10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends

total: 18/50

Sexual
4 1) I have an addictive personality
1 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"
2 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
0 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person
3 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be
0 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility
0 7) I have strong impulses (particularly when relating to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful
0 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead
0 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life
4 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not

total: 14/50


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> a few more Edits to Sp (added the items suggested above and attempted to avoid making Sp doms look so much like ISTJ accountants)
> 
> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)
> ...


What I would change:
I would combine 1 and 3, so it's _I am acutely aware of my physical safety and health (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous or unhealthy anyway)._
2. When I go to a party, I immediately notice the physical surroundings and aim to seek my comforts/ what will give me pleasure.
4. I think you could get rid of the first part of #4 and just leave it at _self sufficiency and independence are things I take pride in and strive for._ I think various self pres types will have different ways of being self sufficient and independent, not to mention it's a little redundant. But I think this new statement is good.
6. I tend to save a decent amount of my money, but sometimes I like to splurge. I feel like I've earned it. (perhaps?)
7. I like this change.
8. Good.
9. Good, too.
10. With this one I think you could also just leave it with the bolded. *I tend to focus a lot on myself and my own physical state*. That's good as it is.

I know you're missing a question now. Maybe something along the lines of _When I make decisions, I tend to consider the costs vs benefits: How will this affect me? Will this cause problems for me in the future? Will this be beneficial for me?

_I wish I had suggestions for the social. I'll try to think about it a bit.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

So = 19
Sp = 23
Sx = 44

Nice list overall! People say the sx is diverse, but it doesn't seem that way to me. I didn't like #2 under the sexual descriptions, for example. It's completely redundant with other points, really, and poorly put. It displays an id sort of attitude due to word choice and phrasing which doesn't resonate. I don't really relate to this sentiment on excess and would hesitate to call any of my behavior excessive, though others might choose such a word. It cheapens, "SPs" (as I think it's an entirely SP POV) and "sevens" what you're passionate about and so did the rest of the wording. Also, putting quotations means to me that it's putting those words in my mouth. I can't right now, but I'll try to come up with another aspect of SX that hasn't yet been touched upon... maybe something highlighting the all-or-nothing stance (the extremes, like the hot or cold point you made). I think that is worth addressing.

Also, as I'm quite introverted, #10 is strange. I don't like it and #3 already did a fine job being more complex and below the surface. I think 10 is more on the sx/so side of things. I try to let my opinions be known only when it's wise to do so, but it's more the extroverts that grab attention and are uninhibited and you said you wanted to keep Sx away from sounding like 7 or 8w7.


* *




SO = 19
4
3
2
3
2
2
1
0
2
0

SP = 23
4
1
2
0
2
0
4
4
4
2

SX = 44
4
2
5
5
5
5
5
5
5
3


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

One thing about SP that maybe we can brainstorm into a question...both my parents are SP-first, but how it manifests is wildly different. My dad is obsessed with money and finances, self-sufficiency and security, but when it comes to physical and health issues, he lives a spartan lifestyle, often to the detriment of his health. I tend to be a minimalist too, bordering on the spartan, but I place more value in aesthetics than he does. He's tight-fisted with his money (but he does on occasion splurge, so that's not off at all). My mom, on the other hand, is terrible with money and financial matters, makes bad decisions for the sake of her "security", but is obsessed with physical and emotional comfort and health issues. 

My point is that all SP-firsts don't focus on the same things, and they seem to obsess over a couple aspects of SP matters, to the point of neglect of the others.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

sleeper said:


> I didn't like #2 under the sexual descriptions, for example. It's completely redundant with other points, really, and poorly put. It displays an id sort of attitude due to word choice and phrasing which doesn't resonate. I don't really relate to this sentiment on excess and would hesitate to call any of my behavior excessive, though others might choose such a word. It cheapens, "SPs" (as I think it's an entirely SP POV) and "sevens" what you're passionate about and so did the rest of the wording.


I agree, there's a lot of id there. I think @_Swordsman of Mana_, as a sp/sx 7, tends to express sexual from that pov. I think it can really be hard to disengage from that. For example, since I made some suggestions on the self pres list, I can't help but think how much of what I'm saying is due to being a 4w5, and also just my unique POV. I think it's really hard to make things like this universal, not to mention not be redundant. When you have to have ten questions for uniformity, that can add to the difficulty. (Also, I think stacking plays such a huge part in how the instincts manifest, it can be really difficult to isolate the variables.)


@_madhatter_,


> My point is that all SP-firsts don't focus on the same things, and they seem to obsess over a couple aspects of SP matters, to the point of neglect of the others.


very, very true. 

Do you have any social question suggestions?


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

sodden said:


> very, very true.
> 
> Do you have any social question suggestions?


I like some of the SO suggestions Boss made a page or two ago. But I plan on giving it another look and see I have any more.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

So: 18/50 - (36%)
Sp: 34/50 - (68%)
Sx: 26/50 - (52%)

Just as I suspected, sp first. I thought this questionnaire was great, however, as someone suggested, perhaps having three choices rather than six (something along the lines of _very much like me, sometimes like me, not like me_) would make for more accurate results.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> a few more Edits to Sp (added the items suggested above and attempted to avoid making Sp doms look so much like ISTJ accountants)
> 
> Self Preservation
> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)
> ...


#7 is super specific, but it works really well for me. 

I think we could have the "empathetic" side of the sp-dom too - the sort of projection of your own needs so that you DO show concern for others. That's when you check up others to make them feel comfortable to assert their needs. It's making the "let me know if it's too hot in here" statements, because you'd appreciate someone opening up that (metaphorical) window for you to have some control. I don't like to be responsible for others' physical needs so much as make them feel I support them in meeting their own & believe they have that right, or something like that.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

@Swordsman of Mana Though not invited, here's my review


Social = 29
Self-pres = 35
Sexual = 22


Looks like I'm sp/soc according to your test...though not strongly. I don't strongly identify with anything. Here are my suggestions


I've come to the conclusion that I'm social, actually, but for me, most of my "socialy" stuff revolves around being interested in international affairs, being interested in the news, in psychology, reading biographies, understanding human nature, being interested in animals, watching ants work, understanding culture, etc. For me, it's less about finding a "group" and remembering all my obligations to it. I generally don't feel like I'm part of anything, and I generally get left out. I do this without trying and without wanting to prove a point--it just happens, probably because I see myself as an outsider and don't see the point in trying anyway. I wish you could have questions that reflect that.


Also, I'm NOT sx-first. If I didn't live in a state of constantly neglecting my hunger and other physical needs, and if I had actually invested much time into a solid future (I do think about the need to do this, I just can't get around to it)...well, I'd almost say I'm sx-last. Is there a way to emphasize that self-pres is about creating a long-term foundation as well, not just worrying about the body?


This test isn't worse than any other, and actually, the social section is somewhat better. So, props for that. 


For more details, take a look at my answers below (I used the version in the OP; if you've updated, well, I'll take a look in a minute):







* *




Social 
1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something large than myself (3) Only if it's really important and something I truly love. I see the appeal, but it's not been that much of an issue in my life.
2) I am aware of the societal impact a decision will have (culturally, tangibly and on an interpersonal level) (5) I'm very interested in this sort of thing
3) contributing to the community is important to me (3) I don't have much of a sense of community, but when I do, I really want to offer them something
4) being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me (2) Not overly part of my consciousness
5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society (3) Some of the day
6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of (3) After a while (like a year) I become aware of who's who.
7) the groups I identify with (or lack there of) are a major part of my identity (whether they're mainstream. counter culture, rich elite or societal outcasts) (3) I identify with being a loner. Does it count? I can raise or lower the score dependingly.
8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance (the more related to any of the groups I associate with the better) (4) I keep track of current events, but not generally the ones that affect me. I'm not interested in anything closer than international affairs and ancient history (both my majors)
9) at my worst I am either strongly conformist (developing an "us vs them" mentality) or vehemently ant-society/counter culture; at my best, my relationships with my peers because ones of healthy interdependence. I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted. (2) The only part of that that's true is the bolded...even then, that's not vehement, it's simply an acknowledgement that I'm an outsider.
10) "no man is an island" (1) Looking over my life, I can safely say that I am. I know, objectively speaking, that techically I depend on infrastructure and my family raised me and stuff...but I can't overlook the fact that I've operated on my own without any assistence from a very early age. I live alone, have no friends, don't care much about my work, and this is OK with me.


Self Preservation
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) (5) Always aware of the ways I can hurt myself.
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is (5) My eye's always on the good food and comfy chairs
3) I am very health conscious (3) Depends on what you mean. I know MSG is "bad" but I still eat it. Others would likely marvel at my lack of attention to this, though I am a hypochondriac.
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me (1) Of all these issues...nah.
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly (3) I hate getting sick and probably over-feel my body...but I often bruise or cut myself without knowing how it happened
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money (5) 50% of every paycheck.
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. (2) Only if I think I'm going to be forced into something I don't want to do...other than that, no.
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely. (3) Not sure how to rate this...I habitually under-eat and keep under-hygenic. Under financial stress, I restrict the amount of food I eat...does it count?
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes (5) Story of my life.
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends (3) I don't know. Only if I'm not drawing anything from our conversation, I guess.


Sexual
1) I have an addictive personality (1) No.
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all" (2) Only if that's chocolate cake or melodrama. Everything else, I'd say I'm reasonably moderate.
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly) (2) Shadow on the wall speaking. Only my family gets annoyed with my drama.
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person (5) Pretty much this.
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be (0) Have no love interests. Am not clingy. I tend to take people or leave them.
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility (3) First part = wtf? Second part = yes.
7) I have strong impulses (particularly when relating to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful (1) Um...?
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead (3) Five to the first part, zero to the second part. I'm not dependent on a man for happiness.
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life (5) Pretty much.
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not (0) Absolutely not.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@OrangeAppled
many Sp doms are warm and empathetic, but it isn't _caused_ by being an Sp dom, so I left it out of the test.
@madhatter
you have a point, I'm going to think about how to incorporate that into the test (if you have any suggestions as to how to do so, I'd be more than happy to hear them)
@sleeper
introverted Sx doms are just as intense and draw a similar amount of attention as Sx dom extroverts, it's just that, unlike extroverts, they don't seek attention as much, so they don't tend to realize how much they draw. for example, Marion Cotilard is. I believe, an IxFP 9w1 (generally a modest, unassuming type) but she still has a magnetic allure about her characteristic of Sx doms.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

SOM, the empathy (especially towards physical needs etc. like if someone were ill) in SP doms comes from projection of their own needs onto others. It has to do with SP dominance. There are other reasons for it too like SP 6s (according to Naranjo i.e., and I don't agree that SP 6s are all warm and cuddly creatures who show their underbelly to avoid being attacked, though that is true of phobic 6s).


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Boss said:


> SOM, the empathy (especially towards physical needs etc. like if someone were ill) in SP doms comes from projection of their own needs onto others. It has to do with SP dominance. There are other reasons for it too like SP 6s (according to Naranjo i.e., and I don't agree that SP 6s are all warm and cuddly creatures who show their underbelly to avoid being attacked, though that is true of phobic 6s).


I agree. I think this is why I had some confusion with the social, but for me the empathy is more like, _I would feel uncomfortable/vulnerable in that situation, I would want to feel self sufficient/independent in that situation, so I would like to help that other person/being feel that way. _@OrangeAppled touched on it, it's this wanting to make sure other people's needs are fulfilled because you would hate to feel that way.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> introverted Sx doms are just as intense and draw a similar amount of attention as Sx dom extroverts, it's just that, unlike extroverts, they don't seek attention as much, so they don't tend to realize how much they draw. for example, Marion Cotilard is. I believe, an IxFP 9w1 (generally a modest, unassuming type) but she still has a magnetic allure about her characteristic of Sx doms.


Yeah, I agree actually. I don't know about her type necessarily, but she seems sx/so which is quite a bit more extroverted than sx/sp is. Anyway, this isn't an aspect I'm aware of in myself, especially when I'm depressed and in retreat, until I step back and assess my interactions overall.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

sleeper said:


> Yeah, I agree actually. I don't know about her type necessarily, but she seems sx/so which is quite a bit more extroverted than sx/sp is. Anyway, this isn't an aspect I'm aware of in myself, especially when I'm depressed and in retreat, until I step back and assess my interactions overall.


you probably wouldn't be aware of it because it's such a natural state for you (and introverts tend to underestimate how much of their true self can be read by others). 
I'm pretty sure she's Sx/Sp though. despite her obvious magnetism, she's more subtle and coy; Sx/So tends to push their energy outward more noticeably


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you probably wouldn't be aware of it because it's such a natural state for you (and introverts tend to underestimate how much of their true self can be read by others).
> I'm pretty sure she's Sx/Sp though. despite her obvious magnetism, she's more subtle and cow; Sx/So tends to push their energy outward more noticeably



What's cow? Oh wait, I'm guessing you meant coy? Sorry, I was confused for a second.

(@sleeper, you've definitely got the sexual intensity, just so you know. I noticed it the second I met you.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

sodden said:


> What's cow? Oh wait, I'm guessing you meant coy? Sorry, I was confused for a second.


LOL yes, I meant coy -goes off to edit



> (@sleeper, you've definitely got the sexual intensity, just so you know. I noticed it the second I met you.)


seconded


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Spades said:


> SO: You focus a lot on groups, groups, groups. Many So-doms don't think they are society/group-oriented because they haven't found their particular niche(s) yet. They feel a great deal of pain being "separate"/left out. Also, SO is about friendship and companionship, which isn't only a group quality. So-doms want to find people with similar values/goals and form connections with them. Sometimes that leads to a group, sometimes not.


You took the words right out of my mouth here. I'm open to reconsidering my instincts, but SO first fits like a glove to me- and I'm not nearly as community oriented as the survey would need one to be to score on it. 


@_Swordsman of Mana_

According to your questionnaire, I'm sx/sp


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

This made me seem more So than I expected I'd seem. Maybe because I'm severely craving social interaction at the moment. I've even been scoring much higher on Extroversion on silly tests while usually my Introversion/Extroversion is split 50/50. 

I think you should take out the number scale thing. It's really subjective. Somebody mentioned having people choose between "No", "Maybe", and "Yes", which I think would be a lot more accurate. Then they could explain why if they wanted to be more detailed which would shed even more light on their instinctual variants. 

So-doms aren't always focused on groups and institutions or communities, or even bent on improving them necessarily or being recognized within them. Instead So-doms are more likely to simply be aware of the relationships other people have with each other, and probably where they stand in relation to that. So-doms care about finding some niche within a group of people, but not necessarily a really socially "important" one (at least I don't think they do). The feeling of being accepted and valued, I think (maybe respected for what they do and their place is a better way to word it) is more important. Something you could bring out is the manner in which a So-dom craves and sees relationships with other people. It's more about forming bonds and finding a place. (Which is why one-on-one deep relationships are also important to So-doms. Just for a different reason.) 

So, the statements like these: 



> 3) contributing to the community is important to me
> 4) being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me
> 5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society
> 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of
> ...


Might have to be tweaked a bit, just so the focus is different. Seven might actually be okay. 

I like your Sp statements better. 



> 1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)


Yes. That works, I think. Although I know for me, it's more of an awareness of how I am relative to my surroundings -- what effect my surroundings will have on me, or could have on me, and how I can change those surroundings to fix that. Which probably counts as "physical safety" anyways. 



> 2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is


Such a typical statement. XD "Party" kind of makes it all subjective and stuff. Maybe change the setting? "Whenever I go someplace, I notice ...." Sometimes I think you can tell whether or not a person has a serious Sp-focus depending on how they pack before they travel someplace (focus on physical comfort and bringing stuff they feel necessary to make that happen). Lol. Although maybe that's typical too. 



> 3) I am very health conscious


True. ^^ 



> 4) financial/career and physical security are very important to me. *self sufficiency and independence are things I take pride in and strive for*


It's less "financial/career" focus, but a focus on whatever is necessary to ensure my happiness and just the right amount of physical security and comfort (like this statement almost makes Sp-doms sounds like business people who work a lot because they don't want to be without money, which probably happens sometimes but not all Sp-doms will relate). It's a focus on needing the right _tools_ which can give me those things and guarantee them. And double yes to the bolded statement about self-sufficiency and independence. 



> 5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly


Yep. I'm a pro at noticing when something's off. 



> 6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money


True. 



> *7) I tend to mind my own business and focus on what effects me and what I can control. most of my focus is on myself and my own needs, wants and responsibilities and it bothers me when people don't give me space. this can range from self indulgent obliviousness to being service oriented but with the mindset of "what's my part to play in all this?"*


Eh, not necessarily? I don't really relate to this at all. It's still important to me to not just "mind my own business" but pay attention to other people. I like "space" but I'm really good at creating my own "space" and I know not everyone else knows what I need.  I just assume it's my job to make my own space. 



> 8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.


Or I over-do them. XD You know, when I'm my happiest, I indulge less in those Sp things that comfort me (I have balance). When I'm super stressed, I eat more, get out less. (Which is actually fairly bad for my health now that you mention it.) 



> *9) I enjoy material pleasures (whether simple or more extravagant in nature) and tend to collect and indulge them. anything that prevents me from enjoying one of these pleasures severely irritates me*


Haha, true. Although I don't get irritated. I'm a pro at finding "substitutes" or just telling myself to shut up (could be a learned trait, lol). XD



> 10) *I tend to focus a lot on myself and my own physical state. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends (it baffles me when they seem not to notice).*


True to the physical state thing. And my own surroundings. But just like I'm good at "creating my own space" so to speak, I'm good at finding a way through the annoying high humidity or uncomfortable seats. Pain? I don't know. I know I don't like pain, but sometimes I don't necessarily notice pain, or I'm just good at letting it "wash over me" for a while and then do something about it later. Although in general I hate it when something gets in the way between me and enjoying an experience.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, I'd like other social types to read this and tell me if this seems more accurate to them (@madhatter, @_holyrockthrower_, @_Julia Bell_, @_Sonny_, etc), or if it's just so moderately inclusive it no longer delineates between instincts. (I'm wondering if the same thing is happening with self pres...) Hope this is cool, @_Swordsman of Mana_.


Social 
1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something larger than myself.
2) I am aware of the impact a decision I make will have on others.
3) Contributing and making a difference in the world/to my people/society is important to me.
4) Being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me.
5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society.
6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of. 
7) the groups I identify with (or lack there of) are a major part of my identity (whether they're mainstream, counter culture, rich elite or societal outcasts, or even my immediate friends and family).
8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 
9) at my worst I am either strongly conformist (developing an "us vs them" mentality) or vehemently anti-society/counter culture; at my best, my relationships with my peers are ones of healthy interdependence. I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted*. *
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.

Oh... and where's the at my best/at my worst question for the sexual?


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

sodden said:


> Social
> 1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something larger than myself.


This one, it seems too vague and general for me. For this one, I would probably say "maybe".



> 2) I am aware of the impact a decision I make will have on others.


Yes, but I may not always realize it in the moment of that decision, and might realize it only after reflection (and depending on the situation, the realization might come too late, and I have to do damage control.)



> 3) Contributing and making a difference in the world/to my people/society is important to me.


Yes. This is good. But how SO-first seek to contribute will depend on their enneatype. As a SO 5, it's a given that part of my contributions will be through knowledge, among other things. But, also as a 5, depending on the degree of importance to me, my contributions will be sporadic, because of my tendency to withdraw.



> 4) Being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me.


Yes.



> 5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society.


Not necessarily "to improve", although that's not off-base. But I like to discuss my views on life, society, culture, etc. So maybe the wording "improve" needs to be amended or added to. 



> 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of.


When I'm not lost in my 5 obliviousness, yes, absolutely.



> 7) the groups I identify with (or lack there of) are a major part of my identity (whether they're mainstream, counter culture, rich elite or societal outcasts, or even my immediate friends and family).


Yes.



> 8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.


Depends on what you mean by current events, but yes. 



> 9) at my worst I am either strongly conformist (developing an "us vs them" mentality) or vehemently anti-society/counter culture; at my best, my relationships with my peers are ones of healthy interdependence. I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted.


Yes.



> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.


Sure, I agree. But something feels wrong about this as a question. I can't put my finger on it. How would this apply to the individual? All the others said, "I feel/I like/I am." This is just a statement.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

sodden said:


> 1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something larger than myself.





madhatter said:


> This one, it seems too vague and general for me. For this one, I would probably say "maybe".


I'm with madhatter on that one, through my knowing my type I would be inclined to score positively on that question, but only because I know the nuances of my interactions with groups. Without that it would be too vague to be familiar.



sodden said:


> 2) I am aware of the impact a decision I make will have on others.


Yes. As well as the inter-dynamics between others and decisions someone else may make.



sodden said:


> 3) Contributing and making a difference in the world/to my people/society is important to me.


The world, society: Meh. Those who I care about, sure.



sodden said:


> 4) Being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me.


No. For me my E9 shows this one as being accepted as valuable as opposed to invisible by a social group.



sodden said:


> 5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society.





madhatter said:


> Not necessarily "to improve", although that's not off-base. But I like to discuss my views on life, society, culture, etc. So maybe the wording "improve" needs to be amended or added to.


Agree with madhatter again, I'm not an activist, and as a 9 I don't have strong opinions on many things, however I care about social welfare and enjoy discussing issues of social importance, for the mental stimulation of it.



sodden said:


> 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of.


Yes, very much so.



sodden said:


> 7) the groups I identify with (or lack there of) are a major part of my identity (whether they're mainstream, counter culture, rich elite or societal outcasts, or even my immediate friends and family).


As a 9, no, part of 9 So is never actually feeling "part of", so it cannot be part of my identity and be comfortable.



sodden said:


> 8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.


Not especially, if I come across something that interests me then yes, things like our nations political elections I will keep track of and make sure I'm informed on, otherwise I don't pay attention to the news or current events much. When I do it is for personal interest, not work.



sodden said:


> 9) at my worst I am either strongly conformist (developing an "us vs them" mentality) or vehemently anti-society/counter culture; at my best, my relationships with my peers are ones of healthy interdependence. I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted.


Somewhat, although I'm not overtly aware of it, and I'm not extreme in things, I do relate strongly to the back and forth between "social" and "anti-social" though.



sodden said:


> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.


I don't strictly agree with the statement "no man is an island", although I do agree that everything is interconnected, but then as a 9 that would be a given I believe. It's more that everything we do can have an impact on others.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

Hey, this is pretty interesting.

so 32/50 
sp 39/50
sx 40/50

Sounds like I'm pretty balanced.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I took this when you first published it and got 40-so, 26-sp, & 44-sx. The primary reason why is the fact that I don't think a major part of my identity resides in groups, rather the accomplishments Ive done within group(s). Most of the time groups I interact with I find nothing in common with other than the fact that I find them curious. I like-enjoy seeing/hearing/learning the many facets of how one group works within its context and outside of it. Stating it as you have would be like saying a microbiologist identifies itself with the specimens s/he studies. Oh yeh, I can be that involved and yet THAT distant from a group. 

The other thing that was questionable were "bigger than self" and " no man is an island". Both would need acute self-awareness to get a positive response.

My 21 yo self would have thought, "What's larger than myself? All great things come from being great yourself." My base understanding of myself then would have leaned toward self-centeredness. This became more expansive when I realized I wanted to be soooooo good at something that I can be competent enough/deserving of the responsibility of/ contribute to something bigger than myself. 

"No man is an island:" Well I certainly feel like an island despite the connections I've made. I just firmly believe there is a part of a person that can never be found/seen despite what one does and others attempt. You are, to people, what they project as x,y,z. In this sense, Man is an island. 

This may be biased to my EType and function preference. I cannot speak for all so-doms.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

took some suggestions from @sodden and made a few of my own changes to the Social Instinct. 



> Social
> 1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something larger than myself.
> 2) I pick up on how I fit into the larger picture.
> 3) I easily make new connections wherever I go. I like to stay in touch with a wide range of people
> ...



not sure if @Wake or @Dark Romantic have seen it. they may be able to contribute

other than that @Boss @Spades @kaleidoscope @everyone else

if you don't have any more suggestions, I might call this the finished product


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

What does "collect" mean in this question?



> 9) I enjoy material pleasures (whether simple or more extravagant in nature) and tend to collect and indulge them.


Maybe rewording it to physical pleasures would make it more clear? Actually scratch that, I think material pleasures is fine but should probably be clarified a bit more what kind of material pleasures we are talking about here?

Think the sx portion needs some clarification in the same way the so one is clarified, like:



> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"


Maybe it would be better to phrase this to or clarify it as, "When I do things I always tend to do things in excess. It is difficult for me to sensibly hold back once I decide to invest".

Another part I was thinking of with sx was maybe how you could try to phrase some things to also include people of the more neurotic/unhealthy kind, e.g.

- When I'm unhealthy I can be very sexually promiscuous or at the other extreme end a prude;
- I accept and embrace a sexually open culture or I condemn it for devaluing sex and relationships;
- When I'm romantically involved with someone I can either play very hard to get or get very clingy;
- I have a deep longing for a fulfilling romantic relationship and it makes me feel lonely or I think every person will ultimately end up living alone and I don't need anyone because I can manage on my own.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Boss said:


> lol next time
> 
> Social
> 
> ...


 @_Swordsman of Mana_

I very rarely check Perc these days. 
Anyway, I made some important edits that I am not seeing in the Social part. Review the post above, especially on the Social instinct, and make the recommended changes. The whole I like having a wide range of friends or whatever and the "us vs. them" part needs to be cut out. So, check the bold edits and make some changes. 

Add an "at my worst and at my best" for the other two to keep it uniform. I was going to come back to that, but I am quite busy at this time. So, I am not available for more input right now.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

@_Swordsman of Mana_,

I got with your latest

social- 23/50
self pres- 34/50
sexual- 41/50


I think @_LeaT_ makes some good suggestions.


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

SO: 45
SP: 41
SX: 22

I'm SO/SP, so it seemed to have worked out nicely for me. Very nice questionnaire!


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll go through Sexual, since I think Self Pres and Social have been pretty well covered so far;



Swordsman of Mana said:


> Sexual
> 1) I have an addictive personality


Yeah, this is fine.



> 2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"


This is fine, but needs a little more nuance. Try wording it in a way that captures the need for intensity as well as excess; after all, self-pres and social types can be excessive in their own ways (especially when unhealthy).



> 3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)


Yeah, this is fine.



> 4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person


Good, I'd separate the first and second sentence, though (maybe fuse the first part with the last question). For the first part, I'd say "My energy is either "on" or "off". When it's on, I can easily overwhelm people without being aware of it". For the second part, I'd say "when I find someone or something that catches my interest, my mind does an internal "leap" and I try to get to the deepest essence of it almost immediately". 



> 5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be


Yeah, this is pretty good (also ties back into the last question). In the second sentence, I'd add in: "I am either clingy, interfering, controlling, or try very hard not to be". It's not just a clingy dependence that you'll see in Sx doms; the flipside of obsession is also a desire to control/possess the obsessed over object or person (this is obviously an Sx 8 theme most of all, but it can show up in people of other types, too).



> 6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility


Awesome. Some*thing* would be more accurate here.



> 7) I have strong impulses (particularly when relating to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful


This applies more to Sx/So id types than Sx/Sp or non id types, but describes my experience pretty well.



> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead


I'd change this to "If I'm not fully absorbed in anything" rather than "in a relationship", just to get at the more global aspect of the variant.



> 9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life


Yes, very true.



> 10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not


Try something more like "normally, expressing my personality provokes extreme reactions in people".


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

This nailed my stacking as sp/so/sx

SP: 40/50
SO: 30/50
SX: 24/50


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Social
> 1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something larger than myself.


Again, this is too vague, and I don't know if this is true or not. I know it isn't for me. More often than not, I feel overwhelmed by "being part of something" and all it entails. I am overwhelmed by it, because I am hyper-aware of it. 



> 2) I pick up on how I fit into the larger picture.


I liked " I am aware of the impact a decision I make will have on others" better. I am very aware of the consequences that my decisions and actions will have on others, and how others' decisions will impact me. I see "larger picture" in the question and I think "what larger picture are we talking about here? What does that even mean?" Too broad and general. I would change it back to the "impact" one. But what the SO-dom does with this knowledge depends on the enneagram type. Like while one time might use the knowledge of the impact of their decisions to keep social harmony and cohesion, another might use it to control or to affect change or manipulate, or just file it away and passively observe as something unfolds, to act on that knowledge or to not act on it. The awareness is what is universal here. 



> 3) I easily make new connections wherever I go. I like to stay in touch with a wide range of people


No and no. I am absolutely terrible at making new connections. I am also terrible at staying in touch with people. I am very selective about who I make and maintain connections with. This here is confusing the social instinct with being "social" or a "social butterfly". 

The former number 3 "Contributing and making a difference in the world/to my people/society is important to me" was better as well. "Contributing to my chosen community or an issue or idea I am passionate about is important to me." 



> 4) Being recognized by my peers for my contributions is important to me.


I don't necessarily need public recognition or praise for the things that I do, but I do like acknowledgment of some kind, even if it's tacit. But only from people whose opinions are important to me, which is why I have a problem with the word peers. I preferred the word "community" here. What "peers" implies here is too broad. What does "peers" mean? People of the same social class, people of the same age group, people of the same ethnicity, people of the same political or religious beliefs? Depending on the individual, these groups of "peers" will mean nothing to the SO-dom. Some joe-schmo that I don't really know or someone that I dislike is not going to have much weight or impact on me. So something like:

Being valued and acknowledged for my contributions or actions by my chosen community is important to me.

"Chosen community" here being those who I actively maintain bonds with. 



> 5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society.


This is true, but needs tweaking. Maybe something like: I can talk to you all day about things that I am critical of, find interesting or would like to improve about society. 



> 6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of.


This is fine. 



> 7) the groups I identify with (or lack there of) are a major part of my identity (whether they're mainstream, counter culture, rich elite or societal outcasts, or even my immediate friends and family).


Yes.



> 8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance.


Yes. 



> 9) at my worst I am either strongly conformist (developing an "us vs them" mentality) or vehemently anti-society/counter culture; at my best, my relationships with my peers are ones of healthy interdependence. I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted.


I agree that the "us vs them" clause needs to be removed, but everything else is good. 



> 10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.


I've always loved that poem. But it also makes me melancholy, because there have been many times in my life that I have felt like an island. But even when I was feeling disconnected, this poem still resonated with me. John Donne was most likely a SO-dom himself. Maybe to the end of this statement, you could put something like, "do you agree or disagree? And why?" Having to reason out their reactions to this statement would make this more productive, rather than a knee-jerk reaction that a SO-dom lacking self-awareness may have to it. 

So this question could look like: 'The poet John Donne said, "No man is an island". He meant that every man and woman is part of an interconnected web, and to lose one piece of the whole affects us all. Do you agree or disagree with this idea, and why?'


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I retook.

SO: 9
SP: 30
SX: 47


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Color Code: -0- -1- -2- -3- -4- -5-

*Social *
1) I am energized by the idea of being a part of something larger than myself
2) I am aware of the societal impact a decision will have (culturally, tangibly and on an interpersonal level) 
3) contributing to the community is important to me
4) being recognized by my community for my contributions is important to me
5) I can talk to you all day about things I'd like to improve about society
6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also the relationships of other people with each other and their effect on whatever group, institution or gathering I am a part of
7) the groups I identify with (or lack there of) are a major part of my identity (whether they're mainstream. counter culture, rich elite or societal outcasts)
8) I like to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance (the more related to any of the groups I associate with the better)
9) at my worst I am either strongly conformist (developing an "us vs them" mentality) or vehemently ant-society/counter culture; at my best, my relationships with my peers because ones of healthy interdependence. I am warm, accepting and reach out to people to make them feel accepted. 
10) "no man is an island"

*Social Total: 11/50*

---------------------------------

*Self Preservation*
1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway)
2) when I go to a party, I immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is
3) I am very health conscious
4) financial/career, physical and/or romantic security are very important to me
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly
6) I tend to save a decent amount of my money
7) predictability is important to me. the sooner I can know about things in advance, the better. 
8) when I'm under stress, things like health, finances, hygiene or other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.
9) I'm acutely aware of cause and effect, particularly when the potential consequences are dire. if my friends listened to me more, they'd end up making a lot less stupid mistakes
10) physical comfort is important to me. I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or bodily pain when I'm trying to enjoy time with my friends

*Self-Preservation Total: 39/50*

---------------------------------

*Sexual*
1) I have an addictive personality
2) "if it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all"
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either clingy or have to try very hard not to be
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility
7) I have strong impulses (particularly when relating to relationships). I frequently wish I didn't have to be so damn careful
8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead 
9) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect other areas of my life
10) people either love me or hate me, but either way, my personality grabs attention, whether I want it to or not

*Sexual Total: 17/50*


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 8) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel old...


Didn't even notice this about myself until now, thanks.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I am back for a bit. I'll see if I can get to adding the at my best/worst portions.

I need some input from Sx doms or anyone else interested. How would Sx doms describe themselves at their best? What is the healthy manifestation of Sx like in you Sx doms? We've all heard about the unhealthy part.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Boss said:


> I think I am back for a bit. I'll see if I can get to adding the at my best/worst portions.
> 
> I need some input from Sx doms or anyone else interested. How would Sx doms describe themselves at their best? What is the healthy manifestation of Sx like in you Sx doms? We've all heard about the unhealthy part.


Healthy: passionate, engaging, full of life, purpose, and activity.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

Social: 26
Self Preservation: 35
Sexual: 14

My social was higher than I thought.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure I'm up for editing each individual question. My concern is that people will bias themselves into answering higher numbers for certain subtypes. I would recommend just making each question worth 0 or 1 (*either strongly relate, or not*) and see what happens then.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

SOM, you didn't make much of the changes I mentioned-- the whole I lurve networking and the us vs them part was useless so I've taken it out. I'll take it upon myself to make the requisite changes. They are all absolutely crucial to improving the quality of the questionnaire. I am opening this to feedback. 
*
Social*

1) Generally, I positively associate with the idea of being a part of something larger than myself. Though I may find it either overwhelming, because of my astute awareness of what lies beyond my own interests, or inspiring. (Thanks @_madhatter_)

-- the social instinct is considered the birth of altruism, so while all SO doms aren't aspiring Mama Teresas. there's a touch of this sensibility in average to healthy SO doms whether or not they care for social justice--

2) I easily pick up on how I fit into the social hierarchy, whether or not I approve of it. 
3) I am very aware of the impact my decision will have on others and can be quite attuned to their reactions and needs. I read people well.
4) Being recognized or valued by my peers or community, for my contributions, is important to me.
5) I tend to have strong opinions on social change and/or social constructs and trends.
6) I am aware of not only my own relationships, but also power structures and the nature of bonds between other people. I have a deep understanding of interconnectedness between groups and people who comprise them. In other words, I am good at perceiving the many facets of how a group works within its context and outside of it. (Thanks @_Monkey King_)
7) I am socially aware, but I can also be reserved and socially distant. 
8) *If* I gravitate towards group (s)/institution (s)/gathering(s)of my choosing, I can be quite involved with championing the values and goals of this grouping. 
8) I tend to keep track of current events, even when not required to for my career performance. 
9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or excessively anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.
10) "no man is an island." Everything is part of an interconnected web, like it or not.


*Self Preservation*

1) I am acutely aware of my physical safety (though sometimes I will choose to do something dangerous anyway) and deeply value emotional stability. 
2) When I go to a party, I tend to immediately notice the temperature, the smells and where the food is. 
3) I am very health conscious. 
4) Financial/career stability and physical security are very important to me. Self sufficiency and independence are things I take pride in and strive for. 
5) if I have an injury or a health related problem, I typically notice quickly.
6) I tend to be financially responsible.
7) I tend to mind my own business and focus on what effects me and what I can control. Preserving my boundaries (emotional, physical, psychological) is vital to me, and I severely dislike intrusions into my personal space. Still, I can project my self-preservation needs on others and be accommodating or helpful in times of illness/physical distress. 
8) I enjoy material pleasures (whether simple or more extravagant in nature) and tend to collect and indulge them. anything that prevents me from enjoying one of these pleasures severely irritates me.
9) I tend to focus a lot on my physical state. So, I can get distracted by things like uncomfortable seats, high humidity or physical discomfort.
10) At my best, I succeed at building a solid foundation for myself and my loved ones. I am autonomous, self-sufficient and highly grounded. At my worst, I have serious trouble maintaining health, finances, hygiene etc., and other things that I normally stay on top of start to slip, sometimes severely.


*Sexual*

(this was good)

1) I have an addictive personality. And, I cannot stand boredom or monotony. 
2) I always tend to do things in excess. It is difficult for me to sensibly hold back once I decide to invest. (Took @_LeaT_'s suggestion)
3) people generally think I'm "too much". in lots of situations, I feel like it's expected of me to tone myself down considerably (which I will either refuse to do or do so begrudgingly)
4) my energy is either "on" or "off". when I'm in the presence of someone who I vibe with my mind does an internal "YES! FINALLY!" and I try to start a conversation with that person
5) I can be obsessive with my love interests. I am either too clingy or have trouble allowing myself to form a deeper bond. But, I am attracted to charged all consuming relationships like moth to a flame. Sappy romance is not my thing. 
6) I feel like a part of me is missing and am looking for someone or something (thanks @_Dark Romantic_ haha) to complete me. at times, this creates a raw sort of longing that can lead to emotional volatility. I have strong and insatiable impulses.
7) if I'm not in a relationship, I feel undesirable. I don't know how it's possible for people to be happy without passionate intimacy, because being without it makes me feel dead.
8) I only feel alive when indulging my passions. sometimes this causes me to neglect important areas of my life.
9)People are rarely neutral towards me. Expressing my personality unfiltered provokes strong and polarizing reactions in people. I grab attention, whether or not I consciously seek it. 
10) At my best, I am passionate, engaging, full of life, purpose, and activity. At my worst, I swing from one extreme to another, such as going from unhealthy manifestations of promiscuity (wc?) to withdrawn and mistrustful prudishness(word choice?). My life turns erratic and unpredictable. The very charged intensity I seek ends up evading me the more I chase it, leaving me feeling empty and unfulfilled. 

--- the best and worst part for SX particularly needs a lot of revision. i am getting sleepy, so it was hastily phrased.--

p.s. people whose ideas i stole are credited above


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@Boss I really like some of those changes although I think the sp one needs work and input from non id types. Same with sx.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a couple of adjustments. More critical on the first than the second. 





> 7) I am socially aware, but I can also be a loner



"Loner" can put off test recipients because of its negative connotation. I might reword the sentence to read: 

Though I am socially aware, I can also be reserved and socially distant from groups/people. 




> 9) At my worst I am either strongly conformist or vehemently anti-society/counter culture. At my best, my relationships with others are ones of healthy interdependence, and I may be inclined to strong individual leadership or display deep commitment to shared goals as a team player (could look for a word other than 'team player').


---or display a strong commitment in establishing teamwork and collaboration.



@Boss


----------

